

Wal-Mart Customers Complain Bare Shelves Are Widespread - OGinparadise
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-02/wal-mart-customers-complain-bare-shelves-are-widespread.html

======
OGinparadise
first question will probably be "What is this doing on HN". It has to do with
the trend of many US companies, fire people to increase profits: _The
Bentonville, Arkansas-based retailer’s workforce at its namesake and Sam’s
Club warehouse chains in the U.S. fell by about 120,000 employees between 2008
and Jan. 31, according to a securities filing on March 26. The company now has
about 1.3 million U.S. workers. In the same period, it has added about 455
U.S. Wal-Mart stores, bringing its total to 4,005._

